# Vinyl smells like fish



## scripto (Jul 16, 2014)

My Twill vinyl paper smells like fish when pressed with our heat press. Is this normal?


----------



## SilentPenguin (Nov 29, 2011)

Allot of plastic does smell fishy. 
Not sure if its down to the quality or not but when my Adkins Maxi press heats up it will smelly like a tramps bucket for a good 20 minutes must be a rubber/plastic reaction to heat.
My only concern was it would transfer to clothing but im yet to notice any.


----------



## Decal_Designs (Jul 4, 2005)

I'm guessing it's the adhesive more than the vinyl itself.


----------



## 4 the Team (May 31, 2013)

I've been told that on some of the glitters they use ground up fish scales to get the effect. Don't know if it is true, but it sure smelled like it.


----------

